# IB sub/2.1 setup



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I was thinking of building my own 2.1 setup with a IB Fi 12.

I have no clue how to build the enclosures or how to even figure out where to start. It will mainly be used for 90% games/movies/Netflix/TV. 10% music.

I'm pretty much starting from scratch with this setup. So advice on a receiver/amp(s) combo would help also.


----------



## 9-3Pilot (Mar 13, 2009)

the IB series sub are meant to be used in infinite baffle applications, so the sub will require a very large box to sound like it should. the smallest enclosure that I would use for that sub is about 5ft^3.


----------

